# 10 speed cassette



## iLB (13 Apr 2012)

Shimano 105 or above with a decent amount of life left please


----------



## rich p (13 Apr 2012)

What range are you looking for? I have a new dura ace 12/21.


----------



## iLB (13 Apr 2012)

ideally 12-25 or 12-23, 21 sounds brutal unless you are Mr.Legg


----------



## rich p (13 Apr 2012)

Too brutal for me which is why they're still boxed!


----------



## BigTam (16 Apr 2012)

I have a brand new 105 11-28 cassette in the shed somewhere.


----------



## wakou (16 Apr 2012)

BigTam said:


> I have a brand new 105 11-28 cassette in the shed somewhere.


How much would you want for this,if the OP does not take it?


----------



## BigTam (16 Apr 2012)

£20 posted, it is brand new.


----------



## mizuno (16 Apr 2012)

rich p said:


> What range are you looking for? I have a new dura ace 12/21.


 
How much would you want for this?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2012)

Blimey - CycleChat is becoming _Cassettes-R-Us_! 

Okay - while we are at it - does anybody have a spare unused 9-speed Campagnolo 14-28 cassette or maybe a 13-28?


----------



## martint235 (16 Apr 2012)

rich p said:


> What range are you looking for? I have a new dura ace 12/21.


I'm trying to decide if I could handle a 12/21 but I'm guessing that with 53/39 at the front the answer is almost definitely no.


----------



## iLB (16 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> I'm trying to decide if I could handle a 12/21 but I'm guessing that with 53/39 at the front the answer is almost definitely no.


 
Doable on most good days, but better to have back up- especially in the peak district...


----------



## iLB (16 Apr 2012)

1809267 said:


> I've got a lightly used 12-25 Ultegra I think. I'll have a look in the loft to make sure.


 
Let me know when you get a chance to look, also any info on on booking bikes onto trains gratefully received (gave up today after 5 calls).


----------



## iLB (16 Apr 2012)

How much would you like for it? Tickets already booked through the trainline, will try again tomorrow.


----------



## martint235 (16 Apr 2012)

iLB said:


> Doable on most good days, but better to have back up- especially in the peak district...


Yeah I think hitting the Peak District or the Pennines on a 12/21 after 200 miles is going to be a bit hard going for me. I'm not even sure how I'll cope on a 25 yet.


----------



## BigTam (17 Apr 2012)

BigTam said:


> £20 posted, it is brand new.


 
First PM can have.


----------



## BigTam (17 Apr 2012)

Now sold thanks


----------

